

It's the Latency, Stupid - bluesmoon
http://www.stuartcheshire.org/rants/Latency.html

======
noonespecial
Old article but a good explanation of bandwidth vs latency. Long have I
labored in the paneled offices of PHB's to explain that windows networking
between New York and Denver is just not going to work even tough that 10Mbit
leased line is 'just as fast' as ethernet.

~~~
bluesmoon
I'd like to see what the numbers are with today's hardware. I wonder how much
has changed in the last 13 years. Will report my findings here.

~~~
bluesmoon
hmm, looks like it still takes about 86ms to get from west coast to east coast
and back. Does this mean that the network is as fast as it's gonna get? For a
while at least.

